# cat whiskers



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't see why not.


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

Anything will work but the smaller the better.


----------



## telephone man (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks, i tried it, seems to work. i may redo 'em to get it tighter. thats why i bought 2 packs of whiskers. i figured it would take a couple of tries to get it right.


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

telephone man said:


> thanks, i tried it, seems to work. i may redo 'em to get it tighter. thats why i bought 2 packs of whiskers. i figured it would take a couple of tries to get it right.



any pics please? I love seein home made stuff.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Will work just fine ..


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

floss will work fine, 452 works better. if you ask the bow shop for an old string they've removed from a bow you'll have enough string ti tie in peeps and silencers for years. P.S. really no need to tie in rubber whiskers, unless you remove the string a lot, they won't fall out with tension on the string.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

I split my string and inserted them instead of tying them onto the string, they are kind of "coiled" around the natural twist of the string and are spread out over the actual width of the whiskers instead of cramped into a bundle at one spot. Haven't shot it enough this way to tell if it's effective yet or not.


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

I used dental floss to tie in my whiskers. It worked well.


----------



## ArcherAlii (Nov 6, 2007)

D-Floss also used on my bows.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

d-floss used on my bows for holding peep sights should work on the whiskers


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

tpcollins said:


> I split my string and inserted them instead of tying them onto the string, they are kind of "coiled" around the natural twist of the string and are spread out over the actual width of the whiskers instead of cramped into a bundle at one spot. Haven't shot it enough this way to tell if it's effective yet or not.


looks great.


----------



## briansrapier (Jul 25, 2007)

I normally just hack apart a cheap bungee cord. Even a short one will have enough 'whiskers' to do 6-8 bows...


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

I use old bowstrings to tie them.


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

*whiskers*

I just did this one this morning. The trick is tying 3 - 4 square knots real tied, I used mechanics gloves to pull tie and serving string from and old shooting string. good luck :darkbeer:


----------



## FallingCrows (Sep 24, 2007)

d-floss will work.. and if you get bored while in the field, you can use it to floss your teeth

I used the smallest size zip-tie


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

dont haave any on my new string but my old string they were held in place with a small Zip tie. It lasted 8 yrs. without moving Id say it worked.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> d-floss used on my bows for holding peep sights should work on the whiskers





ibjpn said:


> I use old bowstrings to tie them.





QuickReflex said:


> dont haave any on my new string but my old string they were held in place with a small Zip tie. It lasted 8 yrs. without moving Id say it worked.


d-floss, old bowstrings, zip ties? wow talk about ******* lol joking, gotta ask cause i still gotta serve my peep sight and figure out how to tie these string whisker for when i get my martin jaguar, which would yall suggest for doing it, d-floss or the smallest zip tie (don't got old bow string my bear is going to my little brother) and how well does it hold up when you're shooting almost daily?


----------



## Xmaster (Jan 9, 2005)

if you are trying to save weight......if the strands are not seperated, roll them up (keeping their length), put on bow string, pull ends to other side of bowstring and tie and overhand knot. pull tight slowly and hard. some strands will break. after it is tight as you can get it, keeping popped strands to a minimum, grab on tag end and pull out fairly hard. cut the very ends with scissors and all the strands will seperate.


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

Just tied new ones on my new string last night, I used 10# power pro braided fishing line . Shot it today works great. I left the line on the spool so I could pull it tight then just cut it off to tie up. Good luck


----------



## dmitchell28 (Aug 31, 2006)

I did the same thing but with left over spider wire. You cant break that crap. LOL. I have shot it quite a bit and it is holding up real well. Were do you guys get the different color whiskers. I ahve been wanting something different..lol


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

dmitchell28 said:


> I did the same thing but with left over spider wire. You cant break that crap. LOL. I have shot it quite a bit and it is holding up real well. Were do you guys get the different color whiskers. I ahve been wanting something different..lol


i think they just put two different colored whiskers on, but that's just a guess, thinks for the idea on the fishing line, i have A LOT of it since i don't fish much anymore.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I have put many on with two diffrent colors. I buy them in the fly fishing department you can find all diffrent kinds of colors there. I just take two sections of each color and stack them together alternating the colors and tie them on pretty simple.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

gun278 said:


> I have put many on with two diffrent colors. I buy them in the fly fishing department you can find all diffrent kinds of colors there. I just take two sections of each color and stack them together alternating the colors and tie them on pretty simple.


haha i knew it  anyhow, do you stack em first and then tie em or tie one then tie the other on top of it?


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

scotty624 said:


> haha i knew it  anyhow, do you stack em first and then tie em or tie one then tie the other on top of it?


I stack them all on there at once then tie them on. Don't see why you couldn't do one at a time but I have never done it that way.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

gun278 said:


> I stack them all on there at once then tie them on. Don't see why you couldn't do one at a time but I have never done it that way.


ok cool, i think i'm gonna try that one day when i can find a differnt color whisker, went to walmart a few weeks ago and they only had black but it was cheap and i could get it so i ain't argueing lol


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

Sports Academy has a better selection and for the same price. :darkbeer:

How about some pictures?


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

bilongo said:


> Sports Academy has a better selection and for the same price. :darkbeer:
> 
> How about some pictures?


I don't got pics, haven't put em on my bow yet, i'm waiting for my new bow to arive first but i do have another question lol i bought the whiskers from walmart about 2 weeks ago and i just now noticed they are already spliting in the middle and on the ends, can i still put em on or should i buy a new set?


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah, you can put them in. :darkbeer:


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

bilongo said:


> yeah, you can put them in. :darkbeer:


ok, i was just wondering since i've only seen em tyied on solid and as the little balls which is what i'm going for.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

The bow with the green and orange ones I put on as one solid color. The other one is orange and yellow put together. I buy all my cat whisker material at the sportsman’s warehouse.


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

dmitchell28 said:


> I did the same thing but with left over spider wire. You cant break that crap. LOL. I have shot it quite a bit and it is holding up real well. Were do you guys get the different color whiskers. I ahve been wanting something different..lol


You can use spinnerbait skirt material for cat whiskers. Check anywhere that sells lure making materials.


----------



## Plain & Simple (Jun 12, 2007)

The absolute best way to tie them on is to use braided fishing line and use a double constrictor knot.


----------



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

I just cut a small bungee and put some whiskers on my cables. Works very nice. Thanks briansrapier for the great idea. 

Oh and by the way I tied them on with dental floss. I cut them real long, pull them thru the cables and had my son stretch them real tight while i tie them. makes nice little balls a little bigger than golf balls.


----------



## bjanzen (Dec 20, 2008)

I tie mine in with 10# Spider Wire braided fishing line.....Works well and I have tried several other methods. Best so far.....


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*whiskers*

ya could buy a HOYT and not need them.lol


----------



## dmitchell28 (Aug 31, 2006)

StrutStopper said:


> You can use spinnerbait skirt material for cat whiskers. Check anywhere that sells lure making materials.


Thanks man, i will check into that.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

*here's a video* I found... should work fine.


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

dmitchell28 said:


> Thanks man, i will check into that.


I just got an email from Jans Netcraft. They are selling 9 colors of skirt material for $0.83/ounce. Each ounce is about 5.5 feet of 1 inch wide strips. Thats a lot of whiskers... Here's a link: http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Items/799232.aspx?ref=X33275


----------



## karmahunter (Aug 25, 2009)

StrutStopper said:


> I just got an email from Jans Netcraft. They are selling 9 colors of skirt material for $0.83/ounce. Each ounce is about 5.5 feet of 1 inch wide strips. Thats a lot of whiskers... Here's a link: http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Items/799232.aspx?ref=X33275


wow 83cents....thats alotta whiskers for next to nothing...hmmm peaked my interest:wink:


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow, that's a great source. I have bought mine from livingrubber.com. Comes in rolls that have enough to keep you stocked for years. They have all colors, sparkles and all sorts of diameters.
I like the idea of buying in smaller quantities.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Xmaster said:


> if you are trying to save weight......if the strands are not seperated, roll them up (keeping their length), put on bow string, pull ends to other side of bowstring and tie and overhand knot. pull tight slowly and hard. some strands will break. after it is tight as you can get it, keeping popped strands to a minimum, grab on tag end and pull out fairly hard. cut the very ends with scissors and all the strands will seperate.



I've always just tied them in with an overhand knot just like Xmaster suggests.
to keep the knot small I tie half on one side of the strands and half on the other. Works great and never comes untied.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

*ttt*

ok folks, it's been a while since i've came up with questions about these darn string whiskers, how many do you stack if you ripped yours in half? just got a new string a monday and got it on that night with help of my dad so of course i gotta put everything on and what could i use to clamp the whiskers down with other than the doctor clamps? 

Thanks,
Scotty


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

scotty624 said:


> ok folks, it's been a while since i've came up with questions about these darn string whiskers, how many do you stack if you ripped yours in half? just got a new string a monday and got it on that night with help of my dad so of course i gotta put everything on and what could i use to clamp the whiskers down with other than the doctor clamps?
> 
> Thanks,
> Scotty


I stack four most of the time and I use a women’s hair pin to hold them in place until I get them tied on. Hope this helps.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

gun278 said:


> I stack four most of the time and I use a women’s hair pin to hold them in place until I get them tied on. Hope this helps.


4 full size or in half?


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

yep d floss will work


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

scotty624 said:


> 4 full size or in half?


Sorry about that 4 halfs.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

gun278 said:


> Sorry about that 4 halfs.


ok, thanks  any ideas on how i could clamp em all down so i can quickly tie em on?

Scotty


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

bilongo said:


> I just did this one this morning. The trick is tying 3 - 4 square knots real tied, I used mechanics gloves to pull tie and serving string from and old shooting string. good luck :darkbeer:


By the way this the company where I get the whiskers material from and is real cheap............................ follow the link http://www.livingrubber.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=5 :darkbeer:


----------

